# Baby Food...?



## MorganGibby (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been wondering if it would be safe to feed a hedgehog baby food? I don't have one yet but i've seen people feeding baby food and it doesn't seem like there was any problems. I just want to know if I should just feed it alone as the meal or have it mixed with other foods? I just want my future hedgie to have the best diet possible but I don't know what to feed em'!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

You can offer baby food as a treat, but a good quality dry kibble should be the main portion of the diet. A lot of baby foods are full of starch, sugar and fillers and aren't that great for babies or hedgies, so read the labels before you buy.

You can also feed cooked chicken or beef, fresh fruits and veggies, a little soy yogurt (but again, that has lots of sugar).


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

baby food is ok just check the ingredients for what is allowable...I stick with the organic stuff as it's easier for me to decide what is ok/what is not  I give just a wee bit 1/2 tsp or so with Hazels chicken or egg at night. I don't put it on the kibble or anything because I am learning what she likes and if I did that she might not eat her kibble.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I find meat baby food is a great way to get my two to eat vegies because they won`t eat them fresh. They both love chicken baby food and will eat just about any vegetable baby food I mix it with. They really like chicken, green beans and a little apple sauce mixed together. I give them about 1 teaspoon of baby food each night, as a treat when I get them out for bonding.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Baby food is fine  

I make my own baby food in the blender so I know whats going into my little guy, just mash up some sweet potatoes or bananas or what ever your little guy or girl likes


----------

